
Space law is inadequate for the boom in human activity there - sohkamyung
https://www.economist.com/international/2019/07/17/space-law-is-inadequate-for-the-boom-in-human-activity-there
======
consumer451
This is a duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468768)

------
ginfizz
Duplicate.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20468768)

------
slips
I love the audacity of humans setting up laws to regulate space. Hilarious
levels of hubris.

~~~
tectonic
We setup laws to regulate everything else. It's all intersubjective. How is
this any different?

------
pontifier
We need a huge artificial moon in a close orbit to corral all the space junk
into rings.

